# five more school days until christmas break!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

five more school days until christmas break! Oh YEAH! I can't wait. 16 whole days off! 16 days! How cool is that? We really need that. This year is going like a whirl wind, so fast I can't catch my breath!

Cindyc.


----------



## Blossom'sGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking forward to a full 2 weeks off (from schooling, life will still have tons of demands)

Michelle


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

As always, my boys have worked ahead in their schedules, and are being rewarded with a LOT of time off.

I work up their "semesters" (two before Christmas, two after) in the summer. They know that they have a booked week off between their first two and last two semesters, and Christmas break in the middle. They also know that if they work ahead, we don't START the new semester until the scheduled date -- allowing for a little time between also covers anything they lag behind in, as they don't GET a break if they have catch-up work to do.

We were scheduled to be finished for the semester next Friday, but both boys have worked ahead, and were done as of this morning (younger son had one math test to complete -- took fifteen minutes, and he's now outside playing with the dog  )

They love this control over their schedule, and they are learning tim management without any effort on my part! Win-win, as far as I'm concerned.

I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year -- we aren't traveling this year, and I think this has made the boys' a little more eager for it, as well. Now that school is done, we can get into some heavy-duty Christmas preparations!!!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We still have five more days also. Normally we are finished the semester by now, but my children wanted to start later this year, so I allowed them to do it. I think they are now regretting that decision, as we haven't been able to take as many breaks, and we must go through next Friday to finish the semester.

Dawn


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> As always, my boys have worked ahead in their schedules, and are being rewarded with a LOT of time off.
> 
> I work up their "semesters" (two before Christmas, two after) in the summer. They know that they have a booked week off between their first two and last two semesters, and Christmas break in the middle. They also know that if they work ahead, we don't START the new semester until the scheduled date -- allowing for a little time between also covers anything they lag behind in, as they don't GET a break if they have catch-up work to do.
> 
> ...


Yea, we have done that in the past, but this year, with TPS, I am not in charge of their schedules. It still has been a very good thing for us, but we did lose some flexibilty. 
Tracy, sometimes I wish you were closer, and we could sit down over a cup of tea, and I could pick your brain for about an hour! High school is "offically" next year, and I am struggling with how I want to proceed! TOO many options! 
Anyhoo,
Happy Holidays,
Cindyc.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We do year round schooling and usually take the whole month of December off. Believe me, we're making good time of this month.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

DH is taking 3 weeks off over Christmas, so we are taking it off school too. We usually do 2 weeks before Christmas and one after the New Year. I will see if we have enough time to take that week off this year. I have to do 180 days.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> DH is taking 3 weeks off over Christmas, so we are taking it off school too. We usually do 2 weeks before Christmas and one after the New Year. I will see if we have enough time to take that week off this year. I have to do 180 days.


DOing any "christmasy" stuff during that time? Don't forget, in TN, you can count your field trips toward your days! If you are not worried about getting in your year's contents, you can still get in a few days of "school" without cracking the books. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I'm so glad that the home educating laws aren't as restrictive here as in some places. Here in Manitoba, it's basically, notify the school board and leave us alone. In Alberta, it was register with a home educating private board, do two home visits per year, and they PAID us to do it -- the funding was nice.

I don't have to record hours, nothing. We decide what we want to do and do it. I can't imagine living in a place where I had to prove to the school board that I was doing something based on their requirements.

We will return to "school" on January 12, so lots of time off to enjoy the winter, which has arrived full force here. The boys have worked so hard, but it's been a relatively easy year for me, as DS15 is pretty much totally autodidactic, and DS 13's science has been taken over by my DH, who has science degrees and actually ENJOYED science in school (definitely NOT my strong suit!!!). It's freed up a huge amount of my time this year, and we're all happier for it!

Cindy, in my perfect world, you, Rose, myself and a few others live in a line along a country road.... preferably in a Zone6 or better climate zone


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Cindy, in my perfect world, you, Rose, myself and a few others live in a line along a country road.... preferably in a Zone6 or better climate zone


That sounds lovely. That would be pretty perfect.  Anyhoo, here you go, Rose; Tracy ENjoy. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

We may be done a few days earlier if my dd's have their way. Here in Arkansas we don't have to report hours or anything so dd's have been working very hard to get to where they can have a long Christmas break. They are also going to have to work hard if they want to finish for Summer early as well. We are going to Florida early in April and they don't want to come back and finish.


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont know if I have actually ever posted on the Classroom board but I read you guys often 

We are a homeschooling family too- 5 wonderful children.

We will be finishing up the semester on Friday too and taking 2 weeks off. I am very much looking forward to the time to regroup my lesson plans and let the kids play in the snow. Will be great to take some time and plan some fun activities that by Dec. are usually back burner ideas. Of coarse I take a look at where we are and make changes as needed. It is a great time to grab some coffee and settle in at my desk.

They have worked so well this year and I am very proud of them. Yea I love Christmas break!!


----------



## camprunner (Jul 26, 2008)

We're going to try to work a few days a week during dh's break. Mostly because I've been pretty sick all fall, WAH, and sometimes the homeschooling didn't get done as it should have. Also she's young so the attention span hasn't started until recently. In future years I hope we get a bigger schooling break.


----------

